# No thoughts, no emotions... how to get out of this??



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

I am really hopeless... and yet I don't feel it, I just know I am... Weird, huh?

I feel like I am trapped in this.... I obviously can't "think" myself out, can't comfort myself, I just feel that I am in it and can't really do anything... Everything that use to comfort me, is not working now.

How can I get out of this if I am not feeling scared about it? Have no drive to do something?

Yet I am super anxious... my body is...

Am I even a human? I want to FEEL again.

HELP!!!


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

U need to be okay with the not feeling anything and the confusion in order for it to slowly fade. It feels impossible I know. It will fade in time if u keep as calm as u can. distract and accept whatever u feel.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Well... I've been dealing with this for more than half year now... It's like I can't make myself be okay with it and at the same time I can't make myself not be ok with it. It's like I am not even in control of that... It feels horrible, and yet I only have the information that it is...

What is this strange state I am in??? And everyday I feel like there's no way this is happening... and then I would wake up... and again... and again...

I want to feel some progress... something... everyday feels the same...

Advice anyone?


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

What else do you have if not yourself???


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

I totally understand Mezona

I 'feel' the exact same way.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

I feel the samew. I am also scared of my thinking cause its like i dunno what direction to point my thinking to cause nothing make sense at the moment.


----------

